# Kinetic Vygo Reviews



## tenswanted (Sep 28, 2020)

I have one and it’s pretty amazing for the price. I get asked about it all the time since it has the cool oil slick looking weights. I’m no Demmer so I probably wouldn’t shoot any better with a more expensive riser


----------



## tenswanted (Sep 28, 2020)

One thing I forgot to mention is that you don’t have as many limb bolt turns available on the Vygo as you would on a G2/GT. Something to consider if you’re planning on increasing/decreasing draw weight a lot.


----------



## clofal (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks! I ended up with a used G2. It's been serving me well, but I definitely might end up getting a Vygo if I see one pop up just to compare.


----------



## ccarey41 (Jul 16, 2021)

Just ordered one. Hoping it’s awesome


----------



## Drew A (Aug 16, 2020)

I have a G2 with 34 lb. Silverstar long limbs. I shot in college and this setup is great compared to that eqipment 40 years ago. I do not have any experience with the Vygo.


----------

